# Premier "fixie" 1900's mets 2017



## Jon Olson (Jun 18, 2017)

Just for fun with a 1930's wife "suggested" stopper! My Premier got a second life.


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 6, 2017)

Are those new fix gear wheels?


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 1, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> Are those new fix gear wheels?



Yes, 700cc from a flee market. The rest is Premier 1910ish with a Schwinn '30's brake. Fun to ride!


----------



## Sludge1911 (May 13, 2018)

Lookin great.it all fits together very nice.


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

Where are your pedals?


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 7, 2018)

I take the pedals off and put the handle bars at a 90 degrees to store. The pedals I'm using are from a 1970's Schwinn Continental "rat type", they fit the pre war crank thread. In the lamp is a flat AA flashlight like the kind you ware on your head at swap meets. The lamp is the conversation starter.


----------

